# Just bought a gtr r33. Drawing up a list of insurance companies



## paddy145 (Jun 23, 2006)

Have I missed any out ?

Aplan
Adrian flux
Keith micheals
Admiral
Nowell and richards
Sky insurance
Direct line
Performance direct
Tesco

Thanks


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Will be interested to hear the results.
Are you over the 25 age bracket?


----------



## paddy145 (Jun 23, 2006)

yes mate. 29.


----------



## seiko (Jun 11, 2006)

try warwick davies, best price i could find for the last 6 years


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Insurance For Motorsport | Competition Car Insurance

Havent tried them myself but I'm told they're pretty good.


----------

